
Passenger threatened with court for using screenshot of e-ticket - mocko
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2019/jun/29/passenger-threatened-with-court-for-using-screenshot-of-e-ticket
======
zaroth
It’s amazing how impressively flawed the thinking around this is.

You can use _this_ app to show an image of the QR code (Apple Wallet), but you
can’t use _that_ app to show an image of the QR code (Photos).

The only reasonable point in the article is that the Photo app doesn’t know
it’s a QR code and therefore you could end up with an image that won’t scan.
Which is certainly one possible way you could end up not being able to show
your ticket (or your battery could die, or your screen could break, or it
could be across the network and your service sucks), but it is no excuse for
not accepting a ticket that _does_ successfully scan.

The fact that they then went after this person to extort money from them after
the fact — when they were a valid ticket holder — is mind blowing.

~~~
heavenlyblue
To be fair, I am pretty sure companies that hire people who would be checking
those tickets don’t attract the brightest kinds, too.

It’s a job that probably doesn’t pay too well, that also must be quite a
stressful environment. You must favour the sense of power and not be able to
work anywhere else.

------
cmurf
>After much deliberation she decided to pay, as it would have cost more in
legal fees to fight.

Justice is not a right, it's a product you buy, and wealthy people can afford
more and better lawyers. Wealthy people are better, and deserve more of
anything they want.

It's yet another neo-feudalism example. This woman is a peasant, and the
company is the lord, and what happened was a shake down. And the government is
the serf who assisted the lord with this extortion. In no possible way, taking
the story at face value, was she intending to commit fraud. The government has
abandoned its duty to serve and protect human persons first and foremost, and
the long term trust loss as a result of this corruption is not good for civil
society.

------
gumby
> The CrossCountry website says: “You can show your ticket ... as a pdf on
> your phone... the choice is yours!”

PDF is OK, JPEG is not. Absurd.

